# Pearl Harbor remake?



## Trebor (Nov 10, 2010)

hey guys, I was just thinking about this....Will there be another Pearl harbor remake? the last one is pretty good...if you're clueless about the actual history. the last one you can call a piece of fiction more than truth. I'd like to see another Pearl harbor movie where the historical accuracies were like Tora Tora Tora.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 10, 2010)

I think it was done - with Tora! Tora!Tora!. The last one was the biggest heap of garbage ever to be committed to film, including the terrible CGI, and it'll take a long, long time to beat Tora. Plus, of course, the safety requirements today are much more stringent than when Tora was filmed, which could probably prevent even relatively 'tame' aerial work, never mind mass formations etc at low level.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 10, 2010)

Tora Tora Tora nailed it.

No need to remake a PH movie. Now, if only every copy of "Pearl Harbor" could be destoyed..... 

TO


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 10, 2010)

A-Men!


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 10, 2010)

Forget Pearl Harbor remakes. I'm still waiting on the first accurate Midway movie....Or the first movie of ANY kind on Leyte.


----------



## Pong (Nov 10, 2010)

No one can ever make a good Pearl Harbor movie like _Tora! Tora! Tora!_. It's a bit long, but it's much better to watch than Michael Bay's crap. 



diddyriddick said:


> Forget Pearl Harbor remakes. I'm still waiting on the first accurate Midway movie....Or the first movie of ANY kind on Leyte.



Yeah we need a good movie on Midway. With good actors. And also a good director.

I also feel like a more accurate Guadalcanal film should be made, since Terrence Malick's film _Thin Red Line_ was horrible. Why the heck was it nominated for an Oscar when the movie was long, and confusing at times.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 10, 2010)

Guadalcanal, Tarawa, Pelielu, Saipan, Guam...there are countless tiny Pacific islands that deserve a movie of their own, as well as the aforementioned Leyte and Midway. Get Clint Eastwood to tackle them....he did a superb job with "Flags of Our Fathers" and "Letters From Iwo Jima".


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 11, 2010)

Not to mention New Guinea, which strangely, has been over looked in Hollywood.


----------



## Colin1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Wildcat said:


> Not to mention New Guinea, which strangely, has been over looked in Hollywood.


Didn't Jeff Chandler do a film about New Guinea? It was an oldie, in black and white centred around Bataan though not the death march. I think Ty Hardin was in it as well. Could be wrong, it's a while since I saw it.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 11, 2010)

It wouldn't surprise me if they do another PH movie. After all, they are ALREADY doing another Spiderman.

Hollywood is so goofy! (no disrespect meant towards Goofy)


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 14, 2010)

I actually think, the truth is would we really need actual aircraft to really make Pearl Harbour? Considering what they can do in Doctor Who and other Sci-Fi programs, couldn't they study what is known about the performance of these aircraft and in consultation with people like the Breitling Fighter company replicate that on film that way? The only real time you would need to show a real aircraft would be with the actor on the ground or maybe a few scenes showing the pilot in combat. 

I really do think there is an interesting aspect where it would be more interesting to have the whole movie focus on the US lead-up to Pearl Harbour solely through the eyes of characters at different levels in the US Army and in the Japanese Imperial Forces. While Tora, Tora, Tora was one of the best and most balanced, it could still be improved. 

A Historial remake of Pearl Harbour done well, could be good, especially focusing on the idea that there was actually a figure that had been warning the US Military of a potential impending attack by Japan.

Midway, would also be a good one from them to do. Let's just hope that Disney doesn't do it though as their Pearl Harbour completely missed the point of the events...


----------



## Pong (Nov 15, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Guadalcanal, Tarawa, Pelielu, Saipan, Guam...there are countless tiny Pacific islands that deserve a movie of their own, as well as the aforementioned Leyte and Midway.



I'd REALLY appreciate a good film on the Battle of Tarawa.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2010)

How about a triology Coral Sea, Midway and Guadacanal?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 16, 2010)

All would be great. But, I'm sorry, it doesn't matter if the most expensive, latest hi-tech version of CGI is used, with the best designer / 'manipulator' available, when it comes to aerial action, _nothing_ can replace real aircraft, in the sky, doing what is required!
And then there is the requirement for the 'rest of the stuff' - ships, carriers, etc etc.
OK, CGI can 'step in' for minor scenes, perhaps, but, being mainly 'daylight' scenes, it'll still look like 'super cartoon' to me - that is,rubbish !
Unfortunately, the days of large numbers of real aircraft cavorting for the cameras are probably over. The BoB movie and Tora were the last great ones, with 'Memphis Belle' (1990 release, not William Wyle'rs 1943 documentary!), being the sunset for the 'technique'.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 17, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> Didn't Jeff Chandler do a film about New Guinea? It was an oldie, in black and white centred around Bataan though not the death march. I think Ty Hardin was in it as well. Could be wrong, it's a while since I saw it.



Jeff Chandler and Ty Hardin were in "Merrill's Maruarder's". Maybe thats what your thinking of?


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 20, 2010)

Actually, I thought a lot of the current crop of CGI technology actually did away with the cartoon element. If it is cartoonish today, that is probably because that is how it is meant to appear rather than anything else. I mean look at Microsoft Flight Simulator 2002 and compare that with the original computer graphics at high level and you start to get an impression of what I am talking about. This is just on the average desktop computer and a lot of these editors would be using much higher end stuff than you would.


----------

